# [SOLVED] Frustrating Freezing and BSOD



## B Baggus (Mar 26, 2012)

Okay, I had a very detailed post about my problem, however I accidentally hit the back button







... and I REALLY don't feel like typing all of that again. So, this post will pretty much be just a list, but it still gets the point across.

Problems: Computer runs very slow. Computer freezes randomly. Does not want to boot past windows startup except for in safe mode(SOMETIMES). IF IT BOOTS takes and an incredibly long time to get to the desktop (20-45min). Does not want to run programs. Runs EXTREMELY slowly (makes a windows 95 pc look like a speed demon.) Random restarts, restart loops, and shutdowns. Sometimes after turning on it will immediately shut off then turn back on. Keeps recommending windows repair on startup. Wants to run chkdsk, then freezes on it.

Fixes tried: Malware detection programs. Hardware diagnostic programs. registry tools. disk defrags. Driver updates. Windows updates. BIOS update. System restore. Windows repair tool. Repair installation (twice). WINDOWS 7 CLEAN INSTALLATION (twice).

Did any of these fix any of the problems? Absolutely not. Exactly the same as the first day it started happening. So not only did I lose all programs and files, but my pc still runs like crap. Also, this is a higher end pc under a year old.

It seems like a hardware problem relating to the HDD, but I've ran tons of diagnostic problems and none can seem to pinpoint any hardware as being defective. However, after reformatting and reinstalling the OS and drivers and updating the BIOS it seems unlikely that it could be a software problem.

ANY help would be EXTREMELY appreciated as this issue is frustrating the hell out of me.









Thanks


Here are some examples of the errors I'm encountering...

computer name: HOME-PC
windows version: Windows 7 , 6.1, build: 7600
windows dir: C:\Windows
CPU: GenuineIntel Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz Intel586, level: 6
4 logical processors, active mask: 15
RAM: 4275277824 total
VM: 2147352576, free: 1983229952
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

On Fri 3/23/2012 9:08:27 PM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\memory.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x0) 
Bugcheck code: 0xF4 (0x3, 0xFFFFFA8005D0B060, 0xFFFFFA8005D0B340, 0xFFFFF80002F852D0)
Error: CRITICAL_OBJECT_TERMINATION
Bug check description: This indicates that a process or thread crucial to system operation has unexpectedly exited or been terminated. 
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver which cannot be identified at this time. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

On Fri 3/23/2012 7:37:34 PM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\032312-27783-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x70540) 
Bugcheck code: 0xF4 (0x3, 0xFFFFFA8005E5C060, 0xFFFFFA8005E5C340, 0xFFFFF80002F7DE20)
Error: CRITICAL_OBJECT_TERMINATION
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This indicates that a process or thread crucial to system operation has unexpectedly exited or been terminated. 
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver which cannot be identified at this time. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

On Sat 3/3/2012 7:20:40 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\030312-39655-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x52047) 
Bugcheck code: 0x1000007E (0xFFFFFFFFC0000006, 0xFFFFF80002C71047, 0xFFFFF880046627E8, 0xFFFFF88004662040)
Error: SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This indicates that a system thread generated an exception which the error handler did not catch.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver which cannot be identified at this time.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BSOD ERROR MESSAGE: 

*** STOP: 0x000000F4 (0x0000000000000003, 0xFFFFFA8005A19550, 0xFF8005A1927, 0xFFFAxFFFFF80002F8CE20)

*** STOP: 0x000000F4 (0x0000000000000003, 0xFFFFFA8006287060, 0xFFFFFA8006287340, 0xFFFFF8002F932D0)

=============================================================

Also, here is a full list of my specs:

System Manufacturer/Model: iBUYPOWER I-Series | OS: Windows 7 Home Premium x64 | CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K (4 x 3.30GHz/6MB L3 Cache) | Motherboard: ASUS P8P67 LE | Memory: 4 GB (2 GB x 2) DDR3-1600 Corsair | Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450 - 1 GB - EVGA Superclocked | Hard Drives: 1 TB Hard Drive - 64M Cache, 7200 RPM, 6.0GB/s - Single Drive | PSU: 600 Watt | Cooling: Liquid CPU Cooling System (SOCKET-1155 & 1156) 120mm Fan | Internet Speed: DL 2.5MB/s - UL 1MB/s

I'm recieving the following notification from Acronis Drive Monitor:


Event type: Warning

Risk: High

Event source: Ntfs

Event category: 0

Event code: 130

Date: 2012/03/25

Time: 21:51:50


Description:

The file system structure on volume C: has now been repaired.

I am now getting a blue screen upon start up after the windows logo saying:


STOP: c0000021a {Fatal System Error}
The verification of a knownDLL failed. system process terminated unexpectedly
with a status of 0x000012f (0x0023fa90 0x00000000).
The system has been shut down.

After restarting it suggested running windows repair. I can't exactly remember what it said after running but it was something like this...

Windows startup repair was unable to repair your machine.
*-----------------*
*diagnostic reports*
*-----------------*
Root cause: 1
Something about "corrupt volume"
Attempted to fix with chkdsk
Status: failed

Also recieving a black screen saying:

Windows has encountered a problem communicating with a device connected to your computer.

This error can be cause by unplugging a removable storage device such as an external USB drive while the device is in use, or by faulty hardware such as a hard drive or CD-ROM drive that is failing. Make sure any removable storage is properly connected and then restart your computer.

If you continue to recieve this error message, contact the hardware manufacturer.


Status: 0x00000e9

Info: an unexpected I/O error has occured.


Other times I'll get the black screen with just a large "P_" in the top left with a blinking cursor after it.

After recieving those messages, the computer is no longer able to boot.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Frustrating Freezing and BSOD*

power supply

brand
model
wattage

d/load and run the h/drive makers diagnostic utility on the h/drive

Hard Drive Diagnostics Tools and Utilities (Storage) - TACKtech Corp.


----------



## B Baggus (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: Frustrating Freezing and BSOD*

It's an IBP ATX12v 600 watt


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Frustrating Freezing and BSOD*

you need to be up here

Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply


----------



## B Baggus (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: Frustrating Freezing and BSOD*

So, basically my PSU could be creating all or most my troubles?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Frustrating Freezing and BSOD*

at least part of them

the specs list a 460 video card which equals quality 650w

brand computers are usually built to a price and only have to last out the warranty

when something goes to draw power and their is not enough there it causes corruption to whatever it was attempting to do

i will ask someone to check the dumps


----------



## B Baggus (Mar 26, 2012)

Actually my card's a GTS 450 1GB EVGA Superclocked. I may be wrong but I thought it required a 500 watt psu for that card?

And thanks for the help with the dump files.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Frustrating Freezing and BSOD*

o/c 450 same


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Frustrating Freezing and BSOD*

SP1 isn't installed, please do the following:


> *Installing Windows 7 Service Pack 1*
> 1. Visit the PC manufacturer's website and update *ALL* drivers. *DO NOT* use Windows Update or the "Update drivers" function of Device Manager.
> 2. Check Device Manager for any unknown/disabled devices - if there are unknown/disabled devices, fix them with the latest drivers from the device manufacturer's website (not the PC Manufacturer)
> 3. Visit Windows Update and get all updates (may take repeated visits)
> ...


MSINFO32 agrees that it's your disk also. Try running the Western Digital Data Lifeguard Diagnostics from this link: HD Diagnostic
If it doesn't run for you, then try the Western Digital Data Lifeguard Diagnostics for Windows. It's very important to get this test to complete.

If the disk isn't bad, then the next 2 suspects are the cables and the controller on the motherboard. Try a new set of cables first, then post back and we'll see what we can do about the controllers.

Another possibility is the overclocking program that's controlling your clock speeds. Them memory dumps show several different clock speeds, so I have to wonder what's causing this. Normally it's some sort of "turbo" mode thing - either in the BIOS or in WIndows - and it automatically adjusts the speeds. These programs tend to cause BSOD's, so we suggest removing/disabling them. Once the program is removed, then don't overclock until the system is made stable again.

I recommend a memory test also, due to some of the errors being related to memory access errors. Here's a free one: Memory Diagnostics

Please ensure that SP1 is installed (and all updates after it), and then post back with any BSOD's after that.

Further info on BSOD error messages available at: http_:_//www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html

*The following info is just FYI, I've already addressed the issues that I saw in the above paragraphs*
3RD PARTY DRIVERS PRESENT IN THE DUMP FILES

```
[font=lucida console]
amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
HECIx64.sys  Tue Sep 21 12:59:04 2010 (4C98E458)
Rt64win7.sys Mon Oct 25 05:33:07 2010 (4CC54ED3)
asmtxhci.sys Mon Nov 15 06:01:16 2010 (4CE112FC)
nvhda64v.sys Tue Sep 07 16:08:40 2010 (4C869BC8)
asmthub3.sys Mon Nov 15 06:01:23 2010 (4CE11303)
nvlddmkm.sys Sat Sep 11 00:24:42 2010 (4C8B048A)
nvBridge.kmd Sat Sep 11 00:21:30 2010 (4C8B03CA)
amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
[/font]
```
 http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=amdxata.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=HECIx64.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=Rt64win7.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=asmtxhci.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=nvhda64v.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=asmthub3.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=nvlddmkm.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=nvBridge.kmd 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=amdxata.sys 

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\032312-27783-01.dmp]
Built by: 7600.16917.amd64fre.win7_gdr.111118-2330
Debug session time: Fri Mar 23 15:37:34.096 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:10:41.423
BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa8005e5c060, fffffa8005e5c340, fffff80002f7de20}
Probably caused by : wininit.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  wininit.exe
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF4_C0000005
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_C0000005_IMAGE_wininit.exe
Bugcheck code 000000F4
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`05e5c060 fffffa80`05e5c340 fffff800`02f7de20
BiosVersion = 1104
BiosReleaseDate = 10/27/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3310
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\032312-146516-01.dmp]
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Fri Mar 23 03:26:19.558 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:24:57.073
BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa8004e11060, fffffa8004e11340, fffff800023df2d0}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF4_C0000005
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_C0000005_IMAGE_csrss.exe
Bugcheck code 000000F4
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`04e11060 fffffa80`04e11340 fffff800`023df2d0
BiosVersion = 0701
BiosReleaseDate = 12/24/2010
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3310
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\030612-40451-01.dmp]
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Mar  6 07:56:14.612 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 16:20:10.570
BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa8005d44060, fffffa8005d44340, fffff80002fc5240}
Probably caused by : wininit.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  wininit.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF4_IOERR
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_IOERR_IMAGE_wininit.exe
Bugcheck code 000000F4
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`05d44060 fffffa80`05d44340 fffff800`02fc5240
BiosVersion = 0701
BiosReleaseDate = 12/24/2010
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3310
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\030512-32931-01.dmp]
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Mar  3 17:39:24.766 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:12:30.046
BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa8005900060, fffffa8005900340, fffff80002fca240}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF4_C0000005
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_C0000005_IMAGE_csrss.exe
Bugcheck code 000000F4
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`05900060 fffffa80`05900340 fffff800`02fca240
BiosVersion = 0701
BiosReleaseDate = 12/24/2010
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3399
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\030312-17222-01.dmp]
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Mar  3 13:32:02.184 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:24:53.464
BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa80058a5b30, fffffa80058a5e10, fffff80002f88240}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF4_C0000005
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_C0000005_IMAGE_csrss.exe
Bugcheck code 000000F4
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`058a5b30 fffffa80`058a5e10 fffff800`02f88240
BiosVersion = 0701
BiosReleaseDate = 12/24/2010
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3399
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\030312-23337-01.dmp]
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Mar  3 11:58:22.763 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:42:19.043
BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa8004629b30, fffffa8004629e10, fffff80002f94240}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF4_IOERR
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_IOERR_IMAGE_csrss.exe
Bugcheck code 000000F4
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`04629b30 fffffa80`04629e10 fffff800`02f94240
BiosVersion = 0701
BiosReleaseDate = 12/24/2010
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3399
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\030312-39655-01.dmp]
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Mar  3 03:20:40.496 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:49:50.402
Probably caused by : hardware_disk
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7E_IMAGE_hardware_disk
Bugcheck code 1000007E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000006 fffff800`02c71047 fffff880`046627e8 fffff880`04662040
BiosVersion = 0701
BiosReleaseDate = 12/24/2010
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3399
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\030312-978017-01.dmp]
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Mar  3 02:01:19.021 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:25:29.911
Probably caused by : hardware_disk
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7E_IMAGE_hardware_disk
Bugcheck code 1000007E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000006 fffff800`02cb1047 fffff880`054d87e8 fffff880`054d8040
BiosVersion = 0701
BiosReleaseDate = 12/24/2010
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3399
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\030312-349083-01.dmp]
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\030212-239055-01.dmp]
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Fri Mar  2 20:31:01.022 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:28:24.302
BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa80036c1060, fffffa80036c1340, fffff80002d8a240}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF4_C0000005
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_C0000005_IMAGE_csrss.exe
Bugcheck code 000000F4
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`036c1060 fffffa80`036c1340 fffff800`02d8a240
BiosVersion = 0701
BiosReleaseDate = 12/24/2010
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3399
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
  [/font]
```


----------



## B Baggus (Mar 26, 2012)

Well, I am unable to get past the Windows start up screen, so upgrading to SP1 is quite an issue. Also it had SP1 when the issue started before I reinstalled the OS. I have ran several memory test programs, all came back clear as well the hard drive diagnostics I ran (none from WD, though). I also have switched the cables connected to my hard drive.

And you were saying something about an overclock utility? My computer wasn't overclocked when I started recieving the errors, however, sometimes upon startup I would recieve a screen telling me "Overclocking failed! Please re-run setup."

On my BIOS page there are 4 modes, Economy, Standard, Turbo, and Custom (for overclocking). I have always had it on standard mode.

Right now I am running CHKDSK /r on C: D: E: and F:. So far here are the results...

C: 
Windows has checked the file system and found no problems.

102399 KB total disk space.
22208 KB in 45 files.
20 KB in 37 indexes.
0 KB on bad sectors.
4003 KB in use by the system.
2048 KB occupied by the log file
76168 KB available on the disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit
25599 total allocation units on disk.
19042 allocation units available on disk.
Failed to transfer logged messages to the event log with status 50.


D:
*correcting lots of errors and sorting files in index $I30*
Insufficient disk space to correct errors in index $I30 of file 188393.
*more index $I30 correcting and sorting*
*recovering LOTS of orphaned files*


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Interestingly, the dxdiag report and MSINFO32 both report D: as a CD drive

dxdiag:


> ------------------------
> Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
> ------------------------
> Drive: C:
> ...


MSINFO32


> Drive	C:
> Description	Local Fixed Disk
> Compressed	No
> File System	NTFS
> ...


Insufficient disk space error on D: may be telling you something (if it's a hard drive and not a CD/DVD disk).


----------



## B Baggus (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: Frustrating Freezing and BSOD*

D: is a partition on my hard drive. My OS is on C:


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Frustrating Freezing and BSOD*

With wininit and crss involved and the D: partition being loaded via a CDrom driver, I'd be thinking about a possible infection here.


----------



## B Baggus (Mar 26, 2012)

If my problems were indeed caused by an infection, how would I go about getting rid of them because no programs seem to be able to detect it? Also, it just seems odd that it could be an infection as I am really picky about what site I go to or what links I visit as to avoid malware. But I guess its possible, and I'll try anything to fix this problem. It's really driving me nuts!

Under my computer my cd drives were always listed as E: and F:

And would CHKDSK even be able to run on a cd or dvd drive?

CHKDSK D: Results...

Correcting errors in the master file table's (MFT) BITMAP attribute.
Correcting errors in the Volume Bitmap.
Windows found problems with the file system that could not be corrected.

97665704 KB total disk space.
194650232 KB in 309266 files.
238512 KB in 72080 indexes
0 KB in bad sectors.
541511 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
781227152 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
244164351 total allocation units on disk.
195306788 allocation units available on disk.
Failed to transfer logged messages to the event log with status 50.

Well, I just said hell with it, got a new HDD, slapped it in and now it runs great. 

My old one was pretty much past the point of no return.


Thanks for all the help, I really appreciate it!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Frustrating Freezing and BSOD*

glad you have it sorted


----------

